# Micro Mesh feeler



## Monty (Jun 17, 2009)

I’m in need some micro mesh and the cheapest I’ve found is International Violin. They have 6X12 inch sheets for $4.75 each. That breaks down to about $1.19 for a 3X6 inch sheet plus shipping of $8 for orders up to $40. The advantage of buying this way is you do not need to purchase a kit consisting of all 9 grits if you only need one or two grits. Disadvantage is I need only a few select sheets and the shipping eats up savings from buying it locally.

  If enough are interested in the individual 6X12 sheets, post below which grit (1500, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000, and 12000) and how many and I’ll see about a group buy. In the mean time, I’ll work on some final figures for PP and cost of mailing to you.


----------



## Fred (Jun 17, 2009)

Monty ... Can you also get the foam backed, double sided MM in 6"x12" sheets?


----------



## Monty (Jun 17, 2009)

Fred said:


> Monty ... Can you also get the foam backed, double sided MM in 6"x12" sheets?


They only have them listed as:
*                   Soft Touch Pad xxxx grit, 2" x 2"             *
                 3/16" foam core pad with grit on both sides.

for $1.00 each

and 

*                  Soft Touch Pad xxxx grit, 3" x 4"             *
                              3/16" foam core pad with grit on both sides.             
for $2.00 each

plus whatever the shipping comes to.

edit in: here is a link to their MM page - http://www.internationalviolin.com/SearchByCategory.aspx?CategoryCode=134


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 17, 2009)

I would be in for 5 each 1,500 -6,000 (7 grades) 35 sheets. Heck just a thought cut them in half and would fit in the flat rate envelope. Still what ever I need some and was getting ready to get some.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably 3 of each sheet.  Will you pm if this goes through?


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 17, 2009)

Count me in for the 4 lowest grits, 1500-3200. 3 or 4 of each, depending on the size. I would prefer the foam backed pads, but I could live with just the sheets.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Jun 17, 2009)

i dont know if you might be interested in this but just got an e-mail from peachtree

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_061609.htm


----------



## B727phixer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Mannie,
I would like 2 each of the 8000 and 12000.
Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jun 17, 2009)

Douglas Feehan said:


> i dont know if you might be interested in this but just got an e-mail from peachtree
> 
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_061609.htm


Not a bad price if you want all 9 grits. I'm looking at the individual sheets.


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mannie...I would be interested in 5 sets of all nine grits.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## TowMater (Jun 18, 2009)

Monty said:


> They only have them listed as:
> *                   Soft Touch Pad xxxx grit, 2" x 2"             *
> 3/16" foam core pad with grit on both sides.
> 
> for $1.00 each



I'd be in for 5 complete sets of these!


----------



## pentex (Jun 18, 2009)

I would be interested in two of the 2x2 variety packs(9.00 each).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 18, 2009)

Mannie , I'll be interested in 2 sets...that should last me a year or so.


----------



## aggromere (Jun 18, 2009)

I would like a 6x12 sheet of each grit.


----------



## Monty (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like this will be a go. I'll get a list compiled of those that posted above and get the details worked out. If anyone else wants in, you can still post here until I close the thread and open the actual GB thread.


----------



## turff49 (Jun 19, 2009)

Add me in for 1 of each sheet plus a few of the soft pads.
Brian


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 19, 2009)

Depending on when you order, I could be in for a set or two of the pads.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mannie - put me down for 1 complete set of the 3x6, plus 1 extra 12000 grit 3x6.


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2009)

Still waiting on a reply on the approximate shipping from IV to me before I can give a firm price on the MM. Shouldn't be but a few cents a sheet more.
For shipping from me to you, I think I'll make it a flat $4.80 to cover Priority Mail. If you would rather have me ship to you by 1st class, let me know and once I get your package ready and weighed, I'll refund the difference or donate it to IAP, your choice.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 23, 2009)

I would be interested in one of each grit in both the 2x2 and 3x4 soft backed.  Let me know if this group buy takes off.


----------



## Monty (Jun 23, 2009)

The buy is on and all information is posted here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48298\
I am closing this thread and will PM everyone that has posted here to verify and repost their order on the new thread.


----------

